# "The Kardashaddams Family"



## T345 (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks to everyone here on HalloweenForum.com who checked out my "seasonal" video above which, as I write this, is up to 349 views...

...a new record for me!

And, of course:

*Happy Halloween!*

Todd


----------



## ArsenijeArsenije (Apr 14, 2014)

you're welcome


----------

